# yesterday video report



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice. Great underwater shots.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Very cool video!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Real nice video.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool video!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Awesome video man, gotta love where we live.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice video B, looks like another great day on the water. Fat snaps, and beautiful gag!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Great Video bbarton13! The HD HERO 2 is next item on my list! Can you tell me where you got your mount? Thank you!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

always enjoy your videos... thanks


----------

